# What bulbs for my 20" 72W (4x 18W) T5 HO Light Fixture Extendable Series



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hello im new to the forum and after tons of online searching I need some help.
I just ordered the 20" 72W T5 HO Light Fixture Extendable Series (FW/Planted) from aquatraders and from what I have read online I should swap out the bulbs that come with it because they are not very good at all. Im having trouble finding out what size bulbs it needs to be replaced with. 
I have a 20 gallon tall tank that im trying to produce a lush Dwarf HairGrass Carpet in, that is why im upgrading lights.
Can someone help me out and let me know what bulbs I need to order?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you post a link to the light you purchased?

If you know the length you need, you just need to get bulbs in the 5500-10000k kelvin range. Since you have a few bulbs, if it were me I'd have some in 10000k and 6500k. They both have a different look and the two together look really good. Couple of my tanks are like this.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

I recieved it today and oddysea must have stepped their game up from all the bad reviews they used to get. I emailed customer support about bulbs and recieved a response within 30 mins. Also this fixture seems to be well built and the lighting nice also! It came with 4 6500k bulbs at 18w each so 72w total. I ordered the lanted" version because I wanted optimal light for my plants to flourish.
Here is some pics
















And here is a link
Odyssea T5 Aquarium Lighting


----------

